# Anyone in Verona?



## Momochan (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi
My husband and I recently moved to Verona from Scotland. I'm Wondering if anyone has any suggestions about advertising for English classes. I'd like to do some private teaching. I'd also like to find an Italian teacher too! I work part time but would like to pick up some extra work. Or do some dog walking! 
Or simply to meet other expats living in and around Verona! Anyone any suggestions, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rydenverona (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello, 
I've been living in Verona since 98! If you want to teach maybe just start with sticking an announce ment with a telephone number or email adress at the local supermarket ....
I teach online at the moment.


----------



## Rydenverona (Oct 18, 2017)

And if you want we can meet (as soon as my bronchitis clears up.....) are you on facebook as well?


----------

